

Show HN: Tag a Cat – App for Sharing Cat Photos - grwolz
http://www.TagACat.net

======
padho
Your website looks great and the app too. Anyhow, you have a very specific
topic ;)

~~~
grwolz
Thanks, It's been a long ride getting it to this point.

------
mesozoic
I predict #1 on reddit and $1b investment within a few days.

~~~
grwolz
It's odly been hard to get reddit interested in the app.

